# imap: permission denied

## Del Pede

Yet another problem in the never endning story.

imap denies logins. /var/log/syslog gives:

Kode:

Sep 26 20:27:42 localhost imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.2]

Sep 26 20:27:42 localhost imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=peter, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.2]

Sep 26 20:27:47 localhost imapd: LOGOUT, ip=[::ffff:10.0.0.2]

When i try to login through squirrelmail. Everything worked before updates. I use postfix with courier-imap. Postfix seems to pick up mail nicely, and i can send mail, when using mutt from console, so I assume, that that part works.

on restart of courier-authlib it loads modules authpam and authshadow. Both modules are listed in /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc and /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc.

courier-imap and courier-authlib has ben compiled with pam support.

Any suggestions

Regards

Del Pede

----------

## Del Pede

Here are some conf files

/etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc

```

authmodulelist="authpam authshadow"

daemons=5

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier/authdaemon

DEBUG_LOGIN=0

DEFAULTOPTIONS=""

LOGGEROPTS=""

```

/etc/courier-imap/imapd

```

ADDRESS=127.0.0.1

PORT=143

MAXDAEMONS=40

MAXPERIP=10

PIDFILE=/var/run/imapd.pid

TCPDOPTS="-nodnslookup -noidentlookup"

LOGGEROPTS="-name=imapd"

DEFDOMAIN="@mydomain.dk"

IMAP_CAPABILITY="IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE"

IMAP_KEYWORDS=1

IMAP_CAPABILITY_ORIG="IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA AUTH=CRAM-MD5 AUTH=CRAM-SHA1 AUTH=CRAM-SHA256 IDLE"

IMAP_PROXY=0

IMAP_PROXY_FOREIGN=0

IMAP_IDLE_TIMEOUT=60

IMAP_CAPABILITY_TLS="$IMAP_CAPABILITY AUTH=PLAIN"

IMAP_CAPABILITY_TLS_ORIG="$IMAP_CAPABILITY_ORIG AUTH=PLAIN"

IMAP_DISABLETHREADSORT=0

IMAP_CHECK_ALL_FOLDERS=0

IMAP_OBSOLETE_CLIENT=0

IMAP_UMASK=022

IMAP_ULIMITD=65536

IMAP_USELOCKS=1

IMAP_SHAREDINDEXFILE=/etc/courier-imap/shared/index

IMAP_ENHANCEDIDLE=0

IMAP_TRASHFOLDERNAME=Trash

IMAP_EMPTYTRASH=Trash:7

IMAP_MOVE_EXPUNGE_TO_TRASH=0

SENDMAIL=/usr/sbin/sendmail

HEADERFROM=X-IMAP-Sender

IMAPDSTART=YES

MAILDIRPATH=Maildir

MAILDIR=.maildir

MAILDIRPATH=.maildir

PRERUN=

LOGINRUN=

```

/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

```

authmodulelist="authpam authshadow"

daemons=5

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier/authdaemon

DEBUG_LOGIN=0

DEFAULTOPTIONS=""

LOGGEROPTS=""

```

Everything was working fine, until i updated baselayout and migrated from 2.4 kernel to 2.6

----------

## Del Pede

Semi solved. webmail now has access. 

DEFDOMAIN="@mydomain.dk" is changed to

DEFDOMAIN="" 

since login attemps with "user" ended to be "user@mydomain.dk" and of course that didn't match anything in the passwd file. Still there is no access from Mozilla thunderbird, and other mail clients

----------

